# Bow sight



## tree cutter 08

What sight do most use and how do you like it. I've been thinking about going back to a multi pin sight. Currently using a hha single pin sight. Works great but I'm finding out it really slows me up when trying to make a shot when spot and stalk hunting. By the time I range, adjust sight and draw animals usually closer or further away.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Love my multi pin spot hogg. Absolutely a tank and, in my opinion, the most rock solid sights on the market. 
I have the hunter. 7 pins


----------



## Kris87

I use 3 pin sliders on all my bows.  Montana Black Gold Ascents.  I am not a one pin fan.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I like the open feeling with the one pin but it has cost me this year.


----------



## BlackEagle2

1 pin. Hogg Father. 

I leave it set at 20 yards and don’t move it. If they are closer that 20 I hold a touch lower. If they are 30 yards I hold a bit higher.


----------



## NUTT

^^^^^This is what I do and don't shoot over 35-38 yards so my HHA works great for me.


----------



## Hunter922

CBE single pin. Love it..


----------



## strothershwacker

I got a $30 tru-glo that came with 3 pens. I took 1 of them off and had 2 pens.  "near" or "far". This year I pulled another 1 off. So I got a jack-legged, fixed single pen, no confusion sight. I shoot 3" groups  out to 40 yards. Love the one pen thing!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I like the spot Hogg 5 pin.  If IQ sights had different color pins, they'd probably be my favorite.  2 green, 1 red, 2 green.   Not crazy about that scheme


----------



## davidhelmly

BlackEagle2 said:


> 1 pin. Hogg Father.
> 
> I leave it set at 20 yards and don’t move it. If they are closer that 20 I hold a touch lower. If they are 30 yards I hold a bit higher.


Me too, I set mine at 25 and never move it.


----------



## gemihur

Toxonics ... 'nuff said
20,30,40 yd pin
use your rangefinder


----------



## uturn

A Vital Gear Single Pin for Me!!

But, as mentioned a single slider can be tricky while on a spot n stalk..heck one of my buddies shoots a 7 pin..seems way too busy for me but he loves it!

To each his own...just keep slingin em I say!!

Good luck this year Fella's }----->


----------



## BlackEagle2

mizzippi jb said:


> I like the spot Hogg 5 pin.  If IQ sights had different color pins, they'd probably be my favorite.  2 green, 1 red, 2 green.   Not crazy about that scheme




Change them. It’s just a fiber optic. I’ve run all sorts of different colors of fiber and pin configurations. I wouldn’t let pin color be the deciding factor on a sight ever. 

I have a general idea of how far “20 yards” is from the tree. Once a deer reaches that point or is just beyond that I have a good idea of how I’m aiming. There’s a small bit of instinctive shooting that goes with it also. I’ve killed one buck at 40, the rest have been at less than 25 yards. I don’t even carry a range finder anymore.


----------



## DuckArrow

I use a 5 pin sword sight but that is just me. I dont like swapping sights. I like shooting long distances fooling around on the range. Like 70 yards, but I dont even use my bottom two pins hunting.


----------



## mizzippi jb

The one I have has 4.5 feet of fiber optic wrapped around and on top of the housing.


----------



## Kris87

Here's why I don't like a one pin sight.  The buck I killed last year at 12pm.  He was cruising a ridge and caught me off guard at that time of the day.  By the time I saw him, he was about 30 yds moving away.  I ranged him at 35, came to full draw, and by the time I'm on him, he's behind some brush.  I let down, hit the grunt call, he turns on a dime, and comes to 12 yds under the tree.  I couldn't have made all those adjustments in the heat of the hunt like that with a one pin.  And I'm just not a fan of holding high or low unless its 2 or 3 yds.  That's within my acceptable hold range.


----------



## krizia829

I hate single pin sights.. They're a pain and take up too much time adjusting for a shot. I use the IQ 5-pin sight. Mainly because I have a bad habit that I torque the bow a bit when I shoot, even worse when aiming at a deer and my heart is pumping hard. I've missed so many deer because of it.. The IQ sight has a retina lock that lets you make sure you're not going to torque the bow. It helps maintain proper grip too. Got each pin set to 10 yard intervals from 20-60 yards. I pull 55lbs but do not feel comfortable making a shot more than 40 yards. I have the pins just in case but that's just me..


----------



## BlackEagle2

Kris87 said:


> Here's why I don't like a one pin sight.  The buck I killed last year at 12pm.  He was cruising a ridge and caught me off guard at that time of the day.  By the time I saw him, he was about 30 yds moving away.  I ranged him at 35, came to full draw, and by the time I'm on him, he's behind some brush.  I let down, hit the grunt call, he turns on a dime, and comes to 12 yds under the tree.  I couldn't have made all those adjustments in the heat of the hunt like that with a one pin.  And I'm just not a fan of holding high or low unless its 2 or 3 yds.  That's within my acceptable hold range.



Rookie


----------



## Kris87

BlackEagle2 said:


> Rookie



I've seen how many times you've had to shoot some bucks.


----------



## fountain

Montana black gold ascent is one of the best sights made.  I have a 4 pin head and a single pin.  I often swap them out with no worries.  I hunt with the 4 pin and shoot spots and over the summer with the single pin with a 4x lens.  The swap is super simple and fast.  That's the beauty of the black gold.  Other will not be as versatile and easy to swap


----------



## tree cutter 08

Kris87 said:


> Here's why I don't like a one pin sight.  The buck I killed last year at 12pm.  He was cruising a ridge and caught me off guard at that time of the day.  By the time I saw him, he was about 30 yds moving away.  I ranged him at 35, came to full draw, and by the time I'm on him, he's behind some brush.  I let down, hit the grunt call, he turns on a dime, and comes to 12 yds under the tree.  I couldn't have made all those adjustments in the heat of the hunt like that with a one pin.  And I'm just not a fan of holding high or low unless its 2 or 3 yds.  That's within my acceptable hold range.


That's same way I've been with the bears this year. They will go from 40 yards to 10 or 30 to 45 in a matter of seconds. If I was stand hunting over acorns it wouldn't be a problem. But trying to slip within bow range of a traveling animal, range and adjust sight is just to much.


----------



## goshenmountainman

I have been hunting exclusively with a one pin for the last five years, I have it set for 25 yds. all the time. If you shoot your bow enough to know how much to hold high or low you will not have a problem. I kill most of my animals from the ground and this works the best for me, I don't like all the clutter from the other pins on multiple pin sights. It also helps if your bow is pretty fast, not as much hold over or under involved. Use to have a friend that had one pin on his sight and had taken all the other ones off, shot one pin out to 40 yds. his bow was super fast though.


----------



## deast1988

CbE 5pin .010 sniper pro

15-55 in 10yd increments


----------



## Kris87

If you set one pin at 25 yds dead on, how much high do you have to hold at 40?

Assume moderate speed, let's say 280fps.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I've had 1 pin since 93 or so. Up until the last 4 or 5 years I also never took a shot past 30 yards so it wasnt an issue. Nowadays I leave mine set at about 28 and shoot that out to about 33 and move it in for really close or if I happen to consider further.  

I also always said I would never go back to a multi pin, but now that I am comfy out to 35-40 I will probably look into a 3 pin sight


----------



## Raylander

Kris87 said:


> If you set one pin at 25 yds dead on, how much high do you have to hold at 40?
> 
> Assume moderate speed, let's say 280fps.



I have Depends on total weight of projectile.. Only way to really know is to practice shooting. While we are on topic, how bout recurves? No sight! I have an old recurve I shoot for fun but I don't practice with it enough to hunt with it - maybe someday..


----------



## fountain

What does shooting a recurve have to do with a one pin sight vs a multi pin?


----------



## Raylander

Nothin. Just thinkin through my fingers


----------



## goshenmountainman

Kris87 said:


> If you set one pin at 25 yds dead on, how much high do you have to hold at 40?
> 
> Assume moderate speed, let's say 280fps.


If I shoot past 30 yds. I move my pin, I only leave it the same at close distances, say inside 30yds. I don't know how much my friend held over to shoot that far,my bow is not that fast so I just move my pin. One of the most crucial things to remember when shooting animals with bows is not to get yourself in a hurry, only causes problems at all ranges, most of the time the animal will give you a good shot if you wait, if not you can see him another day.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Did the single pen thing. Too much going on at crunch time. 

I shoot a Black Gold Widowmaker. It has 5 pins. Have a new bow coming this week and will likely pull 2 of the pins off when I sight it in just to simplify my sight picture. 

I like/need it to be simple.


----------



## Gajbird

I put a 5 pin head on my Spott Hogg "Tommy Hog" after I was unable to adjust the single pin head effectively (Iowa Corn field rutting bucks move around ALOT). I sometimes adjust my top Pin to the expected yardage but have yet to shoot an animal with it adjusted to anything but 20,30,40,50,60 ... I've killed a Buck and a bear with top pin and another buck with "30 pin" 
 I love the adjustability of a moveable sight with the multiple heads...best of both worlds.... 
 I would probably like a 3 pin head better but I haven't made that move yet


----------



## strothershwacker

To each his own. What ever works use it. I ain't Levi Morgan or Byron Ferguson but if I ever get a chance to meet either of em, I'm gonna give em some pointers.


----------



## mizzippi jb

A buddy of mine just got one of the black gold verdict ascent sights.  He was shooting with me yesterday and was wondering why he wheel to slide it was super tight.   It was pretty hard to turn, I figured it would be a little easier.  After reading instructions saying not to adjust anything,  We did some internet research and it says there's a delrin channel that will loosen up a bit, but some folks were sending them back for adjustments to make the sliding feature easier. Any ideas from folks who've used them for a while?

* yes the locking mechanism was loosened*


----------



## Kendall77

mizzippi jb said:


> A buddy of mine just got one of the black gold verdict ascent sights.  He was shooting with me yesterday and was wondering why he wheel to slide it was super tight.   It was pretty hard to turn, I figured it would be a little easier.  After reading instructions saying not to adjust anything,  We did some internet research and it says there's a delrin channel that will loosen up a bit, but some folks were sending them back for adjustments to make the sliding feature easier. Any ideas from folks who've used them for a while?
> 
> * yes the locking mechanism was loosened*[/QUOTE
> My HHA Kingin will move on you if it's not pretty snug so I think the BG wheel being tight is a good feature.


----------



## DSGB

I have three pins - 20, 30, and 40. Never use the 40, except for practice. Most shots are top pin range.


----------



## Westhall55

single are nice. Depends on Speed of bow but im shooting bowtech boss at around 322 fps. So my first pin is set at 25, second is at 45, third is at 65. I like the spacing in first and second pin as i can shoot from 0-35yds with minimal arrow drop. closer to 35yds just aim up approx 2in. anything past 35 i use 45yd pin. works out great


----------



## mrjohnsmitt

I got a brand new bear species this weekend. The ready to hunt package. So I brought it home and shot it at ten yards and the arrows are bumping eachother but when I move back to twenty the arrows still tough eachother but the are up to the left. Do I need to adjust the pin or the whole sight body and would that throw off the ten yard in doing so.
I know a ten yard pin isn’t common with most using twenty as their base but I use a ten yard pin because it’s very close quarters where I hunt so takes out the guess work from using the twenty


----------



## mizzippi jb

I'm by no means an expert but the first thing I'd do is shoot at 30 and  where 30 is.  If it continues to get worse to the left then the 2nd axis needs to be adjusted. Meaning when the bow is perfectly level vertically, the level in the sight housing is perfectly level horizontally. This is only to fix left or right after you set your top pin.   You'll have to move the pin up to account for shooting high.


----------



## BowanaLee

Kris87 said:


> I use 3 pin sliders on all my bows.  Montana Black Gold Ascents.  I am not a one pin fan.


Exactly, I think about my 3 pin slider every time one of these posts come up. I like the advantage of using the slider but I really can't think of one time I used it hunting.  The rheostat feature is great for lighting up my pins too. I own two of these. I use my top pin on the slider and they're set at 20, 30 and 40.


----------



## Tadder

AXCEL ARMER TECH. TUFF AND EASILY SET UP. 3 R 5 PIN. DAUGHTER USES 3 PIN , SON 5 PIN AND LOVES THEM. YOU CAN ADD A LENS IF YOU LIKE TOO.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

tree cutter 08 said:


> I like the open feeling with the one pin but it has cost me this year.


Me to man.


----------



## Fourfingers

I shot a 1 pin iq pro one and probably getting rid of it at the end of season. Love the sight of how the pins move inside the housing. But had one come in real fast this year and had to shoot low to gap shoot it. Didn’t like that. Probably getting the pro hunter or Montana black gold three pin slider.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I like the new Montana black gold whitetail ascent 3 pin slider . Just got 1 for my go to bow.  Just aut like the verdict but the dial wheel doesn't stick out as far and the mount isn't as long, so it sets a little closer to the riser


----------

